# 3rd Gen. Bambino's



## deviggy

Stumbled across these while doing a search for Bambino pics.
Anyone see any of these in the flesh yet?

Automatics:




























Quartz Models:


----------



## NM156

I checked with Long Island Watch yesterday. No word yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

What is up with new japanese models from seiko and orient and their SHORT HANDS???

Maybe it's just me but these hands are really way too short?


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Like it 

Reminds me about the Junkers Bauhaus watch, which i love so much...

Dislikes list... Slightly short hands (agreed ), the _Water Resist _ logo. Why so?

In the place of the _Water Resist _logo i would place the _Automatic_ one...


----------



## Krosya

Quartz looks better that Automatics - too BAD! I really wonder what's with Orient designers anymore? They used to make so many beautiful models back in a day. Very few now, and for a company that is known for great automatics/mechanicals - they make more better looking quartz ones. Just my opinion , of course.


----------



## HUF

I like the minimalistic dial of the automatics. The hands could be more elegant, IMHO.


----------



## solchitlins

Is the first one gray and the second one black? Where's the white on steel?


----------



## Tom_DS

First one is grey, second one is blue...


----------



## dingdong6514

I prefer the arrow markers/hands of the previous version.


----------



## Tom_DS

The blue dial automatic looks good...

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## grampstime

amazing, they are coming closer to the typical 60s look, 1st and 2nd gen had thicker bezels and markers and only thing these new automatic versions need are longer and thinner hands and you get a standard looking 60s dress watch.


----------



## solchitlins

Were they trying to save a couple cents by making the quartz crown so small? Looks dumb


----------



## HUF

Probably, the dials of Orient Star Classic and Symphony will be changed soon as well.


----------



## solchitlins

when will these become available?


----------



## Pride

Too bad they don't have that first quartz in an automatic.


----------



## cabfrank

They're nice. I liked the first generation the best.


----------



## solchitlins

They're starting to show up in shops online like watches88


----------



## secret3933

anybody know what movement in those 3rd gen? same like those in the original bambinos?


----------



## cabfrank

Very, very likely.


----------



## solchitlins

Anyone get one yet?


----------



## AutomaticWatch

secret3933 said:


> anybody know what movement in those 3rd gen? same like those in the original bambinos?


Yep, the 48743.

I handled the new ones today and I have to say that that the dial on the blue and grey is absolutely spectacular. Much more metallic than in Yeoman's pictures (love his blog!). Very deep, classy and subtle.

The quartz models are nice as well, but those are much more like the pictures.


----------



## solchitlins

AutomaticWatch said:


> Yep, the 48743.
> 
> I handled the new ones today and I have to say that that the dial on the blue and grey is absolutely spectacular. Much more metallic than in Yeoman's pictures (love his blog!). Very deep, classy and subtle.


So is it really Grey or a dull black? Also if you had to pick, which one out of the two is the keeper?

Same strap for both?


----------



## AutomaticWatch

solchitlins said:


> So is it really Grey or a dull black? Also if you had to pick, which one out of the two is the keeper?
> 
> Same strap for both?


Definitely not dull . It's not a matte/flat colour, but has depth like the blue Mako for example. The dial on the LD is much darker than the blue Mako/XL/Ray by the way. 
The strap is the same, aside from the stitching. 







Took that picture yesterday.

If I had to buy one I would personally pick the grey one, but I think the blue LD will be the most popular among the fans.


----------



## solchitlins

II can't decide on which one I'm eventually going to get.

What's different on the stitching?


----------



## HUF

That grey dial has champagne pattern unlike say, the gold tone Bambino.


----------



## AutomaticWatch

solchitlins said:


> II can't decide on which one I'm eventually going to get.
> 
> What's different on the stitching?


The LD has black (as far as I can judge) stitching. The KA has grey stitching (you can just make it out in my picture).


----------



## mitchjrj

If that's the same gray/black dial used on the Symphony this would be my pick. Has a great sundial effect that shifts with the light and looks fantastic against a dark brown strap.

PS. That is a very representative photo of the gray/black dial.



AutomaticWatch said:


> Definitely not dull . It's not a matte/flat colour, but has depth like the blue Mako for example. The dial on the LD is much darker than the blue Mako/XL/Ray by the way.
> The strap is the same, aside from the stitching.
> View attachment 2697626
> 
> Took that picture yesterday.
> 
> If I had to buy one I would personally pick the grey one, but I think the blue LD will be the most popular among the fans.


----------



## mitchjrj

Completely lost on me the new blue dial ER2400LD. I'll be all over that once it's available stateside.


----------



## New_World

they look nice IMO except for the small hands.


----------



## HUF

I wish they were back to 36 mm cases and 18 mm straps soon.


----------



## New_World

HUF said:


> I wish they were back to 36 mm cases and 18 mm straps soon.


yeah I love all watches big or small (not ladies ones..lol) 
i think if these watch companies made more ones were similar to vintage watches and made a big deal about it people would flock to them.
lately, I've really had a thing for vintage style watches that are new. =)


----------



## HUF

New_World said:


> yeah I love all watches big or small (not ladies ones..lol)
> i think if these watch companies made more ones were similar to vintage watches and made a big deal about it people would flock to them.
> lately, I've really had a thing for vintage style watches that are new. =)


They will be back to smaller gent's watches some day. Is not it funny, all the gadgets get smaller and only watches become bigger?


----------



## cabfrank

The grey one has really grown on me. It is amazing.


----------



## elliotgb

The hands on the quartz seem nicer. Looks like the automatics got their pointy ends snipped off. I like the look of the quartz but will stay with autos from here on in.


----------



## Ou Wen

The grey is amazing.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

I really is. I think it might be a must have.


----------



## cabfrank

The more I see the pics, the more I am sure I am going to have to get my grubby mitts on one of the grey ones.


----------



## CristobalGordo

I'm thinking that the gray one would look cool on a white nato strap. At least in the summer maybe. Is that crazy?


----------



## elconquistador

When will a US retailer get it? 
I am looking at you longislandwatch!!!


----------



## cabfrank

No, not crazy. Personally, I don't do the nato strap on dressy watch look, but for those that do, I think it would be a nice combination.


----------



## mitchjrj

Agreed. I'd be quick on the blue methinks.



elconquistador said:


> When will a US retailer get it?
> I am looking at you longislandwatch!!!


----------



## elconquistador

Me thinks too


----------



## chenpofu

Marrin said:


> What is up with new japanese models from seiko and orient and their SHORT HANDS???
> 
> Maybe it's just me but these hands are really way too short?


I completely agree, these hands are too short.


----------



## CristobalGordo

Have any more people bought these? I'd love to see more pictures. Watches88 has them - does anywhere else?


----------



## mitchjrj

chenpofu said:


> I completely agree, these hands are too short.


I think the bigger issue is the minutes hand...

View attachment 2697626


If it went all the way to the outer register I'd wager there would be no issue. What's worse is that its tip is bent to conform to the domed dial but it hasn't even reached the curve! The seconds hand is similarly too short.

Also doesn't help that they're just truncated batons. If they tapered they would appear more elegant. As is just stubby. For a dress watch they should have more shape and refinement.

I was so infatuated with the blue dial that I hadn't paid attention to this but now it's all I see. And I can't get this image of a guy wearing a tie that is too short out of my head.


----------



## mitchjrj

Considering this further I grabbed my Symphony. It's hands are short'ish as well but not as obvious and their Dauphine shape makes it less obvious.

There's also a logic to them. The hour lines up to and doesn't obscure the date window. Minutes go to just shy of the peak/point of each marker facet, which on their own are very nice. A longer minute (and second) would extend over their outside slope and look off. As it is they appear to merge into their apex. Can't capture that on these photos but you can really tell when they catch the light.



















If there's an obvious purpose or intent in both the length and shape you can get away with a lot. On these Bambino's the hands are just kind of there.


----------



## taktur

These new Orient Bambino are amazing! The grey one is mesmerizing!
I hope that the distribution hurry to make them available on the international market.


----------



## cabfrank

The Symphony is great, and you're right, the hands looks perfect on it.


mitchjrj said:


> Considering this further I grabbed my Symphony. It's hands are short'ish as well but not as obvious and their Dauphine shape makes it less obvious.
> 
> There's also a logic to them. The hour lines up to and doesn't obscure the date window. Minutes go to just shy of the peak/point of each marker facet, which on their own are very nice. A longer minute (and second) would extend over their outside slope and look off. As it is they appear to merge into their apex. Can't capture that on these photos but you can really tell when they catch the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's an obvious purpose or intent in both the length and shape you can get away with a lot. On these Bambino's the hands are just kind of there.


----------



## handyman

Seen them early this year (i'm from Malaysia) but back then, I only noticed the roman markings/quartz. Went back to visit the shop few days ago, saw the blue automatic, and i fell in love instantaneously! Tried it on, almost made the purchase then and there 

One question though - *anybody ever considered the bambino/capital as bauhaus watches*? I'm a proud owner of the 1st gen, thus owning two similar watches seems like a waste (as my quest to own various types of watches is yet to complete), so that puts me on the fence.

From the looks, the 1st gen has it all, the domed crystal, minimalist dial, slim profile. The only difference is the markings, where all 12 hour markers are 'glued' silver markers, whereas the 3rd gen were printed. (only the 3, 6, 9 & 12 are glued). So back to the question, is it a bauhaus or just mid-century looking watch? Should I get the 3rd gen for the sake of bauhaus look, or just settle with my 1st gen as it a bauhaus watch? Opinions are most welcomed!


----------



## HerculesM

solchitlins said:


> Is the first one gray and the second one black? Where's the white on steel?











White on steel exists too, it would appear. (Borrowed pic)


----------



## cabfrank

Damn those are sexy watches.


----------



## Bloom

mitchjrj said:


> I think the bigger issue is the minutes hand...
> 
> View attachment 2697626
> 
> 
> If it went all the way to the outer register I'd wager there would be no issue. What's worse is that its tip is bent to conform to the domed dial but it hasn't even reached the curve! The seconds hand is similarly too short.
> 
> Also doesn't help that they're just truncated batons. If they tapered they would appear more elegant. As is just stubby. For a dress watch they should have more shape and refinement.
> 
> I was so infatuated with the blue dial that I hadn't paid attention to this but now it's all I see. And I can't get this image of a guy wearing a tie that is too short out of my head.


Agreed. The blue dial looks incredible, but my fear is the bent minute hand would look strange in person. It's really hard to gauge in pictures but my initial impression is that it's odd, takes some of the excitement away from the beautiful dial.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## cabfrank

I became infatuated too, more with the grey dial, but I liked them all, after seeing more pictures. The jury is still out, but I think you may have somewhat, or at least temporarily ruined it for me. I have to say thank you for that, and my wallet agrees.b-)QUOTE=mitchjrj;13648458]I think the bigger issue is the minutes hand...

View attachment 2697626


If it went all the way to the outer register I'd wager there would be no issue. What's worse is that its tip is bent to conform to the domed dial but it hasn't even reached the curve! The seconds hand is similarly too short.

Also doesn't help that they're just truncated batons. If they tapered they would appear more elegant. As is just stubby. For a dress watch they should have more shape and refinement.

I was so infatuated with the blue dial that I hadn't paid attention to this but now it's all I see. And I can't get this image of a guy wearing a tie that is too short out of my head.[/QUOTE]


----------



## elconquistador

These are $122 delivered right now. All your complaining should be silenced at that price.


----------



## Timbre

Buy the old version. They are selling at even lower prices.😁 And they look much nicer.👍


----------



## cabfrank

No doubt they are an absolute steal at that price. Imagine the price tag on a watch of this quality with a different brand name on it.


elconquistador said:


> These are $122 delivered right now. All your complaining should be silenced at that price.


----------



## Bloom

cabfrank said:


> No doubt they are an absolute steal at that price. Imagine the price tag on a watch of this quality with a different brand name on it.


Agreed. Just having a hard time visualizing it on the wrist with a bent minute hand. Are there any owners of this iteration that can chime in about this and / or offer any wrist shots?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ktfsaw

Just took delivery of my 3rd Gen. Bambino from Creation Watches. Ordered Friday 24/4, shipped using DHL from Singapore on Saturday, arrived in Melbourne morning of Monday 27/4. Can't beat that!

First impressions are of that mesmerising blue dial. I'd been itching for a blue dial watch since worn&wound's "10 Watches in Blue" feature, and this fit the bill perfectly. On comparison with my Mako, the blue is lighter and the metallic "sunburst" effect is more easily seen - it's not as deep and inky as the Mako. That said, there isn't a "brushed" texture on the dial like in some of the photos. The surface texture is uniform, and looks high quality.

I'm amazed by how well the domed crystal suits this style of watch. It already looked good on my 2nd. Gen Bambino, but here it just looks right. Maybe because the indices/markers go right up to the edge of the crystal, and the distortion makes them appear to fall away at the edges? In any case, the dial and crystal make a great pair. I was a tiny bit iffy about the printed indices from photos I'd seen, fearing they might look cheap or half-baked; but seeing them in person, they are of the same high quality as everything else I've seen from Orient. The indices and markers are printed in silver, which gives them a slight sheen, and the applied indices at 12, 3, 6 and 9 just add that little bit of boldness. The applied indices are folded a bit down the middle as well, so they catch the light differently on each facet. Very, very subtle, but just another thing that speaks to quality and attention to detail.

Now I know this is the bit you guys are all waiting for: the hands. Looking at the photos in this thread, the short hands irked me as well. But as elconquistador said, I didn't feel they were enough to dissuade me at that price. And I'm glad I took the leap of faith. The hands look quite good "in the metal", better than they look in photos at least. Yes, they could be longer. Yes, they could be slimmer. But looking at some vintage Bauhaus watches, the hands were pretty spot-on for the style, especially the short, thick hour hand. The slightly bent minute hand is a tiny bit odd, and if I didn't know better I might have said it was a flaw in the manufacturing, but honestly, you only notice it from very few angles. It's also my understanding that bent hands are part of the "pie-pan" dial style, so I'm happy to subscribe to it for the sake of keeping with the theme.

Finally, I felt I needed to say something about the strap. It's a far cry and a nice change from the strap on my 2nd Gen. Bambino (and from my white chapter ring Orient Explorer, for that matter). It's black, matte, and nicely padded. Still a bit stiff, but that'll go with use. It's probably just a step away in quality from the strap on my Melbourne Watch Co. Black Flinders. I had plans to put this Bambino on a tan/chestnut strap like the one on the Junghans Meister Chronoscope in the worn&wound article, but I think I'll be quite happy with it on the black stock strap for now.

In sum, it's nice to have a Bambino that's not so dressy to alternate with my much preppier 2nd Gen. I see the stripped back aesthetic, blue dial and matte strap going with more casual outfits as Winter approaches, as well as with a dark suit/black belt/black shoes. Hoping to get a lot of wear out of this one.

I'll leave you all with pics of the new arrival, with my 2nd Gen. Bamino, HMT Janata, and Blue Mako for company.


----------



## ktfsaw

Bloom said:


> Agreed. Just having a hard time visualizing it on the wrist with a bent minute hand. Are there any owners of this iteration that can chime in about this and / or offer any wrist shots?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Having worn it around for a day, i just realised that the seconds hand is bent at the end too. Shows how unnoticeable it is; up until now it's just looked like distortion from the crystal!


----------



## CristobalGordo

I just got the gray one. It's a great watch and photos don't do the dial justice- it's a very shimmery metallic gray which plays with the light. I saw this 21mm brown "croc" strap on ebay for less than 7 euros so I picked it up. The strap it came with is fine but kind of boring. I'm not sold on this strap either but the price was right. I also tried it on a white nato which I liked but my wife didn't. I don't think it would look horrible on a colored nato with a polo shirt in the summer- yeah it's a dress watch but, whatever, I doubt my arm will fall off.

And the hands are fine as far as I'm concerned. They're very hard to read in low light conditions being silver hands on a metallic gray dial but that's what you get with a dress watch. Overall I love the watch and am tempted to get the blue. That's the problem with Orient- they're cheap enough so you don't feel that guilty buying them but then you buy one, and another one, and another one. Swiss companies take your money all at once. Orient just takes it a little at a time.


----------



## ktfsaw

Nice one CristobalGordo, the grey/brown combination looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom

ktfsaw said:


> Just took delivery of my 3rd Gen. Bambino from Creation Watches. Ordered Friday 24/4, shipped using DHL from Singapore on Saturday, arrived in Melbourne morning of Monday 27/4. Can't beat that!
> 
> First impressions are of that mesmerising blue dial. I'd been itching for a blue dial watch since worn&wound's "10 Watches in Blue" feature, and this fit the bill perfectly. On comparison with my Mako, the blue is lighter and the metallic "sunburst" effect is more easily seen - it's not as deep and inky as the Mako. That said, there isn't a "brushed" texture on the dial like in some of the photos. The surface texture is uniform, and looks high quality.
> 
> I'm amazed by how well the domed crystal suits this style of watch. It already looked good on my 2nd. Gen Bambino, but here it just looks right. Maybe because the indices/markers go right up to the edge of the crystal, and the distortion makes them appear to fall away at the edges? In any case, the dial and crystal make a great pair. I was a tiny bit iffy about the printed indices from photos I'd seen, fearing they might look cheap or half-baked; but seeing them in person, they are of the same high quality as everything else I've seen from Orient. The indices and markers are printed in silver, which gives them a slight sheen, and the applied indices at 12, 3, 6 and 9 just add that little bit of boldness. The applied indices are folded a bit down the middle as well, so they catch the light differently on each facet. Very, very subtle, but just another thing that speaks to quality and attention to detail.
> 
> Now I know this is the bit you guys are all waiting for: the hands. Looking at the photos in this thread, the short hands irked me as well. But as elconquistador said, I didn't feel they were enough to dissuade me at that price. And I'm glad I took the leap of faith. The hands look quite good "in the metal", better than they look in photos at least. Yes, they could be longer. Yes, they could be slimmer. But looking at some vintage Bauhaus watches, the hands were pretty spot-on for the style, especially the short, thick hour hand. The slightly bent minute hand is a tiny bit odd, and if I didn't know better I might have said it was a flaw in the manufacturing, but honestly, you only notice it from very few angles. It's also my understanding that bent hands are part of the "pie-pan" dial style, so I'm happy to subscribe to it for the sake of keeping with the theme.
> 
> Finally, I felt I needed to say something about the strap. It's a far cry and a nice change from the strap on my 2nd Gen. Bambino (and from my white chapter ring Orient Explorer, for that matter). It's black, matte, and nicely padded. Still a bit stiff, but that'll go with use. It's probably just a step away in quality from the strap on my Melbourne Watch Co. Black Flinders. I had plans to put this Bambino on a tan/chestnut strap like the one on the Junghans Meister Chronoscope in the worn&wound article, but I think I'll be quite happy with it on the black stock strap for now.
> 
> In sum, it's nice to have a Bambino that's not so dressy to alternate with my much preppier 2nd Gen. I see the stripped back aesthetic, blue dial and matte strap going with more casual outfits as Winter approaches, as well as with a dark suit/black belt/black shoes. Hoping to get a lot of wear out of this one.
> 
> I'll leave you all with pics of the new arrival, with my 2nd Gen. Bamino, HMT Janata, and Blue Mako for company.
> View attachment 3784394
> 
> View attachment 3784426
> 
> View attachment 3784434
> 
> View attachment 3784450


Although I'm currently supposed to be in the "no buy zone", Ktfsaw's great review and pictures totally pushed me over the edge. I've needed a dress watch for a long time, and now have a blue 3rd gen Bambino inbound. I really appreciate all the detailed info and photos you provided, as they totally sealed the deal for me.

Cheers!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## cabfrank

Guys, thank you for your write-ups/first impressions. Overall I do really love it. The price for a watch like this is one of those head scratchers, where you either wonder how they can do it, or how much you are being overcharged by other brands. I sure wish the minute hand was different though, and I guess the hour hand too.


----------



## splinternz

The blue certainly does look very tempting. Been looking around a lot for my first automatic piece and this might be it.



Timbre said:


> Buy the old version. They are selling at even lower prices. And they look much nicer.


Where are you finding the low prices if you don't mind me asking? Longislandwatches? I also like the look of the older generations!


----------



## HUF

splinternz said:


> The blue certainly does look very tempting. Been looking around a lot for my first automatic piece and this might be it.
> 
> Where are you finding the low prices if you don't mind me asking? Longislandwatches? I also like the look of the older generations!


Search results for: 'bambino' | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## splinternz

HUF said:


> Search results for: 'bambino' | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


Thank you HUF, those prices are definitely the best I've seen.


----------



## HUF

splinternz said:


> Thank you HUF, those prices are definitely the best I've seen.


You are welcome. They ae not going to be sold for less, so if you want one it's the best deal. I think they definitely worth $113. An attractive, VERY accurate, well made and reliable automatic watch. I wish they were a little smaller.


----------



## Bloom

Under the dome...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## CollinStCowboy

The short arms are gross - I'm glad I bought the 2nd gen watch. 

I don't mind the roman numerals though.

I wish they'd review the size of the watch and the height of the dome crystal.


----------



## cabfrank

Good looking watch, no matter how you slice it. Even if a lot of us would like different hands, it still looks good, and is absolutely excellent for the price.


Bloom said:


> Under the dome...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## splinternz

Agreed. I just pulled the trigger on a second gen (cream face). The navy blue is definitely going to be next - in a couple of months, though - love the colour and the face, even if the hands may look a bit short


----------



## cabfrank

Good for you Bro. Seriously, it would be worth having all three versions in anyone's collection.


splinternz said:


> Agreed. I just pulled the trigger on a second gen (cream face). The navy blue is definitely going to be next - in a couple of months, though - love the colour and the face, even if the hands may look a bit short


----------



## Yckcorp

Hi everyone, 
This is my first post in this forum... 
Sharing my new Orient Bambino watch... 
FER2400BW0
Not sure what generation is this.


----------



## cabfrank

Welcome to the forum. That is second generation. How do you like it?


----------



## Yckcorp

Just received it from the courier this afternoon. I like the Roman Numerical in rose gold. It looks 'small' in diameter. Hope it is durable and accurate.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Here is mine , got it yesterday


----------



## Bloom

CollinStCowboy said:


> The short arms are gross - I'm glad I bought the 2nd gen watch.
> 
> I don't mind the roman numerals though.
> 
> I wish they'd review the size of the watch and the height of the dome crystal.


Everyone is entitled to their opinions, but I doubt I'll ever use the term "gross" to describe this watch or it's hands (which actually look fine in person).


----------



## elconquistador

Just got the blue one today. Great dial but the short hands are worse than I thought. 
Does anyone know the hand size? Would like to switch them out with a nice IWC style sword with lume and length.

Just ordered two sets of hands from Otto Frei. Can't link to their pictures, but one is HAN-6591 (similar style with a luminous strip) and one more sword like HAN-7074. Both in Seiko size, which is what I believe will fit.

Will let you all know (or will sell a mangled watch soon)


----------



## cheesey

I like how the 3rd gen dial markers stretch to the edge, compare to the previous gen, making the watch look bigger and bauhaus.


----------



## HUF

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Here is mine , got it yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3832554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832570
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832586


Oh I like the gold one! Short hands do not bother me. Minimalistic and beautiful dial.


----------



## cabfrank

I agree, the hands don't fit my description of gross. I'm very glad to hear you say they look fine in person, as I'm sure I will wind up with one someday. They are too cool, and too good of a deal, not to have one of.


Bloom said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinions, but I doubt I'll ever use the term "gross" to describe this watch or it's hands (which actually look fine in person).


----------



## cheesey

Just notice there is a black 1 too, arghhh.. now i got to get both blue & black.

Orient Bambino Classic Automatic ER2400LB Men's Watch


----------



## kawajero

That's a nice watch but a little too big for my taste.


----------



## Kevlar21

Great thread.
I just went and bought a 3rd gen white face bambino.
My first automatic watch, hope it would be a good one.
Will post my experience soon.


----------



## Kevlar21

My watch arrived today from creationwatches and their prices are great with free express dhl dellivery. Only took 1 business day to arrive to Asia.

So far, I am loving the look of it, it is not too big and not too small. It is actually my first Orient watch and also my first automatic watch. I hope this watch is durable and last for at least 3-5yrs..

The only bad thing about it so far, is that the watch seems to lean away from me and not centered, anyone know how to fit this centered? My wrist is quite thin, around 6.5" to 7".


----------



## Kevlar21

HUF said:


> Clockworkblueorange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine , got it yesterday
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3832554&d=1430477879"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3832570&d=1430477920"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3832578&d=1430477947"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3832586&d=1430477590"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I like the gold one! Short hands do not bother me. Minimalistic and beautiful dial.
Click to expand...

Same watch I have. This one is not gold, its the reflection that is making it look a bit gold. Very elegant looking watch.


----------



## Timbre

Wear it tighter. Pin one hole higher.


----------



## Kevlar21

Timbre said:


> Wear it tighter. Pin one hole higher.


Thanks. It is now more centred by tightening, but it doesn't feel that comfortable =/


----------



## the.watchdoc

Kevlar21 said:


> Thanks. It is now more centred by tightening, but it doesn't feel that comfortable =/


Unless it's excessively tight, it's just a matter of getting accustomed to the pressure. You'll get used to it, just give it a little time


----------



## cabfrank

It looks great. What is your impression of the hands after owning it for a week?


Clockworkblueorange said:


> Here is mine , got it yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3832554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832570
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832586


----------



## FongSayYuk

Just ordered the blue one, should receive it soon  

This is my first auto without hacking.. does that mean I can't manually wind it?


----------



## cabfrank

No hacking means the seconds hand does not stop when you pull out the crown to set it. It can't be hand wound either though. Some movements (Miyota 8215 for example) can be hand wound, but do not hack. As far as I know, all (or at least the vast majority of) Orients movements either have both hacking and hand winding, or neither.


----------



## FongSayYuk

cabfrank said:


> No hacking means the seconds hand does not stop when you pull out the crown to set it. It can't be hand wound either though. Some movements (Miyota 8215 for example) can be hand wound, but do not hack. As far as I know, all (or at least the vast majority of) Orients movements either have both hacking and hand winding, or neither.


Thanks CabfranK!

a bit harder now to set it accordingly and track the accuracy of it. Currently using my phone stopwatch haha

Just received it yesterday btw!


----------



## cabfrank

It looks great! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Agent Sands

I love the blue face, so much so that this might be the first Bambino I buy. I'm not in love with the hands, but I can live with them.


----------



## cabfrank

Yes, it is beautiful. I actually hate the hands, but I hope to live with them soon too.


----------



## FongSayYuk

The hands do not bother me at all. In fact, I find it very unique in a positive way


----------



## CristobalGordo

This is my gray one on a NATO. I don't know if I'll keep it on that strap forever but it looks OK.


----------



## cabfrank

Thanks. I guess we would all prefer different hands, but can live with these.


FongSayYuk said:


> The hands do not bother me at all. In fact, I find it very unique in a positive way


----------



## HUF

CristobalGordo said:


> This is my gray one on a NATO. I don't know if I'll keep it on that strap forever but it looks OK.


Wow, you have found a perfect combination of NATO colors for that Bambino!


----------



## bradjoffe

I've just ordered the blue face (ER2400LD) from Creation Watches. I will report back once I get it with some photos. Hope the face looks as good as it does in the photos and that the short hands dont bother me!


----------



## John10

Pretty sure I'm gonna spring for the white dial 3rd gen soon. I need a simple dress watch in my collection that I can swap between black/brown leather and this thing is growing on me (price helps too). I love the style of the markers vs the old bambino. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradjoffe

I received my ER2400LD from Creation Watches and it doesn't disappoint! The shipping was fast and reliable. It took only 3 business days to get from Singapore to Sydney, Australia via DHL (which was free). 

My initial thoughts before ordering were that it is really hard to go wrong with a watch that costs around $150AUD. However, upon receiving the watch, it doesn't look like a "cheap watch" and I have already received a lot of compliments on it. Its strongest point is definitely the deep blue dial, which catches various reflections of light. The size is perfect too, and it is a nice change from my bulkier divers as it is a bit slimmer and fits under my shirt sleeve more easily. Domed crystal is also great! 

Having said all of this, there are a few places where I would have liked a little bit more work. Firstly, I don't love the look of the painted markers in between 12, 3, 6 and 9, however it is in keeping with the overall "Bauhaus" style of the watch. Similarly the numbers in the date window, albeit clear and easy to read do look a bit cheap. The strap does its job and is quite nice for a no frills simple strap, however I'm thinking about swapping it out for a nice textured tan brown strap (which I think will look good with the blue dial). Overall, I am very very happy with the purchase for only $156AUD.

I have taken some pictures as promised. I tried to take pictures in different lighting scenarios to show how the dial changes. These were taken from my phone, so I apologise for the quality. I haven't taken extensive photos of the strap, case etc but can do so on request! Enjoy.


----------



## cabfrank

Well, it looks absolutely great!


----------



## FongSayYuk

Stunning .

No marks on the dial btw? I guess I have been unlucky. Not bothered by it anymore, just ... you know... it would have felt better haha


----------



## Bloom

Speaking of bad luck...I personally had bad luck with my 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Gen Bambino. Was initially working fine, then I sold it and the buyer said it was broken when he received it. He sent it back, and sure enough, it doesn't work anymore. Sending it in to Orient for service and they gave me a two month estimate before it would be repaired. I'm admittedly kind of soured over the whole thing right now, and have taken a hard look at Electric California's "Carroway" model, as it looks really similar to the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Gen Bambino. Yes it's quartz, but in some respects I like it better than the Bambino, i.e. 6 o'clock white on black date window, applied indices, crown guards, better water resistance rating, and non-bent hands. Again, I might feel differently if my Bambino didn't decide to crap out after only having it for a little over two weeks and then having to send it in for service with an estimated return of first part of August, but I guess that's the way it goes sometimes. Sigh.


----------



## Rob Cox

Got the blue on Tuesday and put a cheap (£6.50) expandable on it, 22mm but filed the end links down to 21mm.













I went for an expandable to suit the classic styling of the watch. Adjusting the size of it was fiddly, but it is very comfortable, and I have to say so easy to put on and take off.


----------



## cabfrank

It really suits it, great vintage look! I hate sizing those things too.


----------



## John10

Very vintage classy with that expandable strap! I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren

Does the 3rd gen Bambino with the white dial have a sunburst type dial or is it a plain white dial? I can't be too sure from the picture and the blue, black, and gray dials all have a sunburst effect.


----------



## FongSayYuk

itsreallydarren said:


> Does the 3rd gen Bambino with the white dial have a sunburst type dial or is it a plain white dial? I can't be too sure from the picture and the blue, black, and gray dials all have a sunburst effect.


plain


----------



## amrulicious

itsreallydarren said:


> Does the 3rd gen Bambino with the white dial have a sunburst type dial or is it a plain white dial? I can't be too sure from the picture and the blue, black, and gray dials all have a sunburst effect.











this is mine.

yes, it has a little sunburst effect. more like a pearl surface. and it looks much better in person than the photo. best dresswatch for the price. i got it below $120 here in indonesia


----------



## FongSayYuk

Bloom said:


> Speaking of bad luck...I personally had bad luck with my 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Gen Bambino. Was initially working fine, then I sold it and the buyer said it was broken when he received it. He sent it back, and sure enough, it doesn't work anymore. Sending it in to Orient for service and they gave me a two month estimate before it would be repaired. I'm admittedly kind of soured over the whole thing right now, and have taken a hard look at Electric California's "Carroway" model, as it looks really similar to the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Gen Bambino. Yes it's quartz, but in some respects I like it better than the Bambino, i.e. 6 o'clock white on black date window, applied indices, crown guards, better water resistance rating, and non-bent hands. Again, I might feel differently if my Bambino didn't decide to crap out after only having it for a little over two weeks and then having to send it in for service with an estimated return of first part of August, but I guess that's the way it goes sometimes. Sigh.


Where is the unlike button for your situation. Sorry to hear Bloom!

Nice suggestion on the Carroway, a bit expensive though compared to the bambino. but I do like the second hand. Reminds me of the Rolex Milgauss a friend recently bought.


----------



## Bloom

Agreed. I'm really digging the cream colored one; looks very classy. 

About my Bambino, Orient is now saying they won't fix it since I purchased it from a non authorized dealer (Creation Watches). Now I have to send it to them, pay even more money, and wait a longer period for it to be repaired. GRRRRRR!!!


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## cabfrank

It looks pretty darn good in the photo too!


----------



## Relos

Matched here with a black Hirsch Duke strap and Hadley Roma double-fold deployant.


----------



## cabfrank

Yep, its a beauty.


----------



## cabfrank

Great picture too, by the way.


----------



## HUF

What a nice picture!


----------



## FongSayYuk

Put a bracelet on it.

Perhaps I need to find a smaller one. But so far it's not too bad I think


----------



## ribbit

How are the 3rd generation Bambino's going? We demand more pictures :-d


----------



## richnyc

Nope... The hands, the hands, the hands... What did they do to them!!! :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## FongSayYuk

richnyc said:


> Nope... The hands, the hands, the hands... What did they do to them!!! :roll::roll::roll:


I think it's positively unique and it doesn't bother me at all!


----------



## ffeingol

My grey one arrived yesterday. So far I'm very happy with with it. I looked at the 1st gen. but I simply did not like the style of the hands. While it may be very traditional, I just l don't like it. I have no issues with the hands on the 3rd gen (I actually really like them).


----------



## Boyen

Arrived today


----------



## arogle1stus

Deviggy: 
These pictured Bambinos are the cat's meow IMHO.
I suppose Marc at Long Island will have em soon?
Really like the Orient Flight model. Next purchase
Maybe a Bambino following that purchase

X traindriver Art


----------



## ktfsaw

Looks great on that strap, @Boyen! Been wanting to put mine on a brown strap as well, as it looks great with the blue dial. Is that a 22mm strap working with the 21mm lugs?


----------



## Boyen

Yup, I put a 22mm strap in. I think it's fine as long as you don't intend to swap the strap often.


----------



## ffeingol

I don't really like leather straps in summer, so here is my grey on a braided nylon.


----------



## FongSayYuk

ffeingol said:


> I don't really like leather straps in summer, so here is my grey on a braided nylon.
> 
> View attachment 4590722


Can show us more of this? Contemplating nato/perlon on my blue one too!


----------



## ffeingol

@FongSayYuk what do you want to see?


----------



## FongSayYuk

Pictures, different angles!


----------



## cabfrank

I think, if you don't mind the stubby hands, it looks good from all angles.


----------



## itsreallydarren

I see a few of the 3rd gen Bambinos offered from sellers overseas but none from any dealers located in the US besides OrientUSA. Is supply still limited at this point since the watch was recently released?


----------



## ffeingol

I asked longislandwatch and he said eventually. I ordered from dutyfreeisland and it took less than 2 weeks to get here. I would have preferred to buy from a US vendor, but did not want to wait an unknown time.


----------



## ffeingol

OK, here is the best I could do with my cellphone camera:


----------



## no-fi

CristobalGordo said:


> This is my gray one on a NATO. I don't know if I'll keep it on that strap forever but it looks OK.


Did you go for a 22mm or 20mm Nato? I want to pull the trigger on a 3rd gen silver dial beauty but the 21mm strap size is worrying me...


----------



## ffeingol

Mine are all on 20mm. It's a small gap.


----------



## FongSayYuk

Nice! I prefer the perlon strap on it though!

Btw! Anyone has the white one? er2400mw


----------



## ffeingol

I was thinking this might look good with my gray: http://www.crownandbuckle.com/analog-shift-collaboration-2.html


----------



## mozatihom

Does anyone make a replacement sapphire crystal for the Bambino?


----------



## gagnello

mozatihom said:


> Does anyone make a replacement sapphire crystal for the Bambino?


Highly doubtful.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## FongSayYuk

Just got this in the mail from CW. Ordered Saturday night and received it today! Just a bummer that it is a gift for a friend . But very tempted to keep it!


----------



## ffeingol

My Bambino has a new favorite nato:


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Like to let the evening sun play with the dial


----------



## cabfrank

Just beautiful!


----------



## cairoanan

Really love the cleanliness and simplicity of the design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUF

+1


cairoanan said:


> Really love the cleanliness and simplicity of the design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

It looks so much more expensive than its price. It is hard to find anything close.


----------



## richard612

*Which reseller?*

Where are you guys getting your Blue Bambinos, other than from CreationWatches which apparently is not an authorized reseller?


----------



## itsreallydarren

*Re: Which reseller?*



richard612 said:


> Where are you guys getting your Blue Bambinos, other than from CreationWatches which apparently is not an authorized reseller?


Buying from ebay is the easiest way to get your hands on one at the moment. If you are in the US, OrientWatchUSA is an authorized dealer that has them in stock. Other dealers in the US should have stock of them sometime in the future.


----------



## norsairius

*Re: Which reseller?*

This is a watch that, perhaps oddly, looks better in customer photos to me than Orient's own promotional pics. I'm hoping to grab the blue-faced Bambino v3 within the next few months!


----------



## steadyrock

I am in need of a starter, affordable dress watch and I keep coming back to the Bambino. It's growing on me, but I don't like the hands at all. I wonder if I can still get a previous version with more elegant hands. 

Anyway, without the ability to hack how does one accurately set the watch? All my Quartz watches hack currently so I just set them to the next minute and watch the GMT clock on my phone until it hits the right minute and second, then push in the crown. That way I'm always accurate to within a fraction of a second. It seems that without the ability to stop the second hand, the watch will always be up to +/- 30 seconds off. Am I right, or is there another way? That would drive me CRAZY!


----------



## rocky99

steadyrock said:


> I am in need of a starter, affordable dress watch and I keep coming back to the Bambino. It's growing on me, but I don't like the hands at all. I wonder if I can still get a previous version with more elegant hands.
> 
> Anyway, without the ability to hack how does one accurately set the watch? All my Quartz watches hack currently so I just set them to the next minute and watch the GMT clock on my phone until it hits the right minute and second, then push in the crown. That way I'm always accurate to within a fraction of a second. It seems that without the ability to stop the second hand, the watch will always be up to +/- 30 seconds off. Am I right, or is there another way? That would drive me CRAZY!


All three generations of the Bambino are still available. Try the first generation if you want the clean dial but different hands. As far as the non-hacking movement, it hasn't been an issue for me. I set it to the minute when I first got it, and it hasn't varied enough to be on a different minute from my phone. I haven't checked it to see how many seconds it gains or loses every day, but it's not much. If you absolutely must have hacking because it will bother you that much, try the Orient Star Classic. Looks very similar to the first generation Bambino, but has the hacking function, sapphire crystal, and power reserve indicator.
Star Classic:







First generation Bambino:







Both pics from the LIW website.


----------



## norsairius

Well, I couldn't help myself. I noticed that CreationWatches was a bit on the low end as far as stock on eBay goes, so I placed an order for a blue Bambino v3. I'll snap a few pics and post them up once it arrives!

In the meantime, I'm looking to put a brown strap on it so it at least somewhat matches my belt/shoes when I go to work. Yes, I know some people say that's over-thinking it, but then others will tell you it matters. My thought: It can't hurt to at least try to make them match, but I'm not the type to get worked up over it either. Anyway, 21mm is hard to find, any suggestions though?

So far, I think this looks promising:
http://www.amazon.com/iStrap-Leathe...VOY0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1439942830&sr=8-4

Otherwise, I was also thinking about this:
Watch strap Paracatu 21mm dark brown leather orange stitching by MEYHOFER

Thoughts?


----------



## rocky99

norsairius said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself. I noticed that CreationWatches was a bit on the low end as far as stock on eBay goes, so I placed an order for a blue Bambino v3. I'll snap a few pics and post them up once it arrives!
> 
> In the meantime, I'm looking to put a brown strap on it so it at least somewhat matches my belt/shoes when I go to work. Yes, I know some people say that's over-thinking it, but then others will tell you it matters. My thought: It can't hurt to at least try to make them match, but I'm not the type to get worked up over it either. Anyway, 21mm is hard to find, any suggestions though?
> 
> So far, I think this looks promising:
> Amazon.com: iStrap 21mm Calf Leather Stitched Replacement Watch Band Push Button Deployment Buckle Strap Brown: Watches
> 
> Otherwise, I was also thinking about this:
> Watch strap Paracatu 21mm dark brown leather orange stitching by MEYHOFER
> 
> Thoughts?


I have the iStrap in black. It's good quality. I don't wear it because I discovered I don't like deployant clasps. Makes the bottom of the watch feel cumbersome to me. I think you'll be happy with it if you like deployant clasps.


----------



## MadMrB

norsairius said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself. I noticed that CreationWatches was a bit on the low end as far as stock on eBay goes, so I placed an order for a blue Bambino v3. I'll snap a few pics and post them up once it arrives!
> 
> In the meantime, I'm looking to put a brown strap on it so it at least somewhat matches my belt/shoes when I go to work. Yes, I know some people say that's over-thinking it, but then others will tell you it matters. My thought: It can't hurt to at least try to make them match, but I'm not the type to get worked up over it either. Anyway, 21mm is hard to find, any suggestions though?
> 
> So far, I think this looks promising:
> Amazon.com: iStrap 21mm Calf Leather Stitched Replacement Watch Band Push Button Deployment Buckle Strap Brown: Watches
> 
> Otherwise, I was also thinking about this:
> Watch strap Paracatu 21mm dark brown leather orange stitching by MEYHOFER
> 
> Thoughts?


Totally agree - shoes, belt and watch must all match 

All my Bambinos are on Dassari Lincoln straps from Amazon: DASSARI Lincoln Brown Croc Embossed Watch Band for IWC size 21mm (21/18) | Amazon.com


----------



## norsairius

For those who aren't big fans of Bambino v3 and would like v2, it's back on MassDrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-v2-watch

Drop is limited to 665 units, with the lowest price of $100 (!!!) unlocked once 60 people buy in. I'd be shocked if it didn't get there.

Just thought I'd post it here since comparisons of the looks have been discussed here.


----------



## rocky99

MadMrB said:


> Totally agree - shoes, belt and watch must all match


+1 (or is it +2 now??) Absolutely in agreement with both of you on this. To me, mismatching the strap is like mismatching the shoes and belt. It doesn't have to be the perfect shade, but brown with brown and black with black.


----------



## rocky99

norsairius said:


> For those who aren't big fans of Bambino v3 and would like v2, it's back on MassDrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-v2-watch
> 
> Drop is limited to 665 units, with the lowest price of $100 (!!!) unlocked once 60 people buy in. I'd be shocked if it didn't get there.
> 
> Just thought I'd post it here since comparisons of the looks have been discussed here.


That's an incredible deal. And free shipping! Most of the _used _Bambinos floating around eBay are selling north of $100.


----------



## norsairius

rocky99 said:


> +1 (or is it +2 now??) Absolutely in agreement with both of you on this. To me, mismatching the strap is like mismatching the shoes and belt. It doesn't have to be the perfect shade, but brown with brown and black with black.


This is actually why I prefer watches with steel bracelets, as those are more versatile, but leather straps are also so easy to swap out that it's not a HUGE hassle. Matching the shade is a bit excessive, but I agree, at least match the general color.

I'm excited to get the Bambino and I'll be ordering the brown strap for it soon too. By the way, thanks for the feedback on the leather strap and to MadMrB for the suggestion!


----------



## steadyrock

rocky99 said:


> All three generations of the Bambino are still available. Try the first generation if you want the clean dial but different hands. As far as the non-hacking movement, it hasn't been an issue for me. I set it to the minute when I first got it, and it hasn't varied enough to be on a different minute from my phone. I haven't checked it to see how many seconds it gains or loses every day, but it's not much. If you absolutely must have hacking because it will bother you that much, try the Orient Star Classic. Looks very similar to the first generation Bambino, but has the hacking function, sapphire crystal, and power reserve indicator.
> Star Classic:
> View attachment 5043593
> 
> First generation Bambino:
> View attachment 5043609
> 
> Both pics from the LIW website.


Thanks. I could probably learn to live with it, I mean I don't usually need to know which second it is. It's just a psychological thing: a watch's foremost purpose is to measure time, and there's something in me that can't seem to wrap my head around a measuring device that cannot be calibrated.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

I'm setting mine using the "poor man's hacking method". Setting the hand slightly counterclockwise will generally stop the second hand. Wait untill the second hand is "on time" and give the watch a little shake to restart the movement. Moving the hands clockwise will also restart it. Better do this with the watch barely wound (lower spring tension).


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

This watch can catch light...


----------



## dimkasta

Beautiful

Wish it had the blue hands of v2


----------



## FongSayYuk

Did this last night. Quite happy about the result, but I think it is a pity that the lug size from the bambino differs :/


----------



## Watch Box

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Here is mine , got it yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3832554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832570
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832586


That is just STUNNING!
Does anybody know where to get one in the UK? I want this exact model but the yellow gold plated version!


----------



## LPhiE

This just came today from CreationWatches. Can't believe the fast delivery from Singapore to the U.S. Ordered on Friday afternoon and delivered today!!

It's a beautiful watch and the blue dial is great. It looks like a different watch depending on the angel of the light and whether you are indoors or outdoors.

Too bad this is a gift for a coworker.

I think I'll buy the grey dia for myself!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius

I got mine last week from CreationWatches. Very impressed with the shipping speed from Singapore!

I'm also impressed with this watch! I really like the minimalist Bauhaus-inspired look. As you can see in the pic, I also swapped the black strap for an alligator-pattern brown strap for greater versatility. I'll swap it back to the black strap it came with if the situation warrants it.

I still have an Orient Explorer on the way from Duty Free Island too. I'll be posting more pics of this watch, and the Explorer (when it arrives), in a new thread. Hopefully by tomorrow... It's been in transit for about a week and a half!


----------



## Nort2068

Looks just fantastic with the brown strap


----------



## Bosman

rocky99 said:


> All three generations of the Bambino are still available. Try the first generation if you want the clean dial but different hands. As far as the non-hacking movement, it hasn't been an issue for me. I set it to the minute when I first got it, and it hasn't varied enough to be on a different minute from my phone. I haven't checked it to see how many seconds it gains or loses every day, but it's not much. If you absolutely must have hacking because it will bother you that much, try the Orient Star Classic. Looks very similar to the first generation Bambino, but has the hacking function, sapphire crystal, and power reserve indicator.
> Star Classic:
> View attachment 5043593
> 
> First generation Bambino:
> View attachment 5043609
> 
> Both pics from the LIW website.


Orient Star Classic does NOT have sapphire crystal! But it is a big upgrade from the Bambino.

SEL05004W SEL05004W0 | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## StrappedUp

Hi Everyone. I'm a newbie to the forum, but have hovered around it for many moons now. It has helped me to make informed decisions re purchases, but also 'helped' me to spend a bit of my hard-earned (much to the wife's dismay).

Anyways, I thought it was about time I registered to try and make a contribution (if at all possible).

I'll start off by posting an image of my recently acquired Bambino 3rd Gen, which I wouldn't have found out about without this place! Thanks all.


----------



## no-fi

Here's the black 3rd gen. The dial is gorgeous - my shaky phone pic doesn't really do it justice.









My only concern is that the rotor is really, really loud. Makes a hefty clunking noise when I turn my wrist. Anyone else find this? Or is mine just poorly made?


----------



## ktfsaw

The rotor is loud on both my Bambinos, Gen 2 and Gen 3. It worried me on the Gen 2 at first as I bought it from a no-name shop in Penang, Malaysia. But it's either gotten quieter or I don't notice it anymore. And when I do it's nice to be reminded of the tiny machine on my wrist.
Maybe it's because the movement/case are so thin that the loudness is exaggerated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi

ktfsaw said:


> The rotor is loud on both my Bambinos, Gen 2 and Gen 3. It worried me on the Gen 2 at first as I bought it from a no-name shop in Penang, Malaysia. But it's either gotten quieter or I don't notice it anymore. And when I do it's nice to be reminded of the tiny machine on my wrist.
> Maybe it's because the movement/case are so thin that the loudness is exaggerated?


Glad it's not just me. That said, I'm noticing it less already. Maybe I'm used to it. Or maybe I'm in love.


----------



## legaser

Despite its little forgivable flaws and limitations (loud rotor, short hands, white date wheel on dark dials, no hacking), the Bambino 3rd gen is a watch almost anyone can afford. I've been eyeeing a Bauhaus type watch for a while and after having contemplated the Max Bills, I might give this one a shot to see if I like the style and size without investing too much pe$o$. Maybe this will make the decision to pull the trigger on an original Junghans easier (mmm the Max Bills are such beauties,...)


----------



## StrappedUp

legaser said:


> Despite its little forgivable flaws and limitations (loud rotor, short hands, white date wheel on dark dials, no hacking), the Bambino 3rd gen is a watch almost anyone can afford. I've been eyeeing a Bauhaus type watch for a while and after having contemplated the Max Bills, I might give this one a shot to see if I like the style and size without investing too much pe$o$. Maybe this will make the decision to pull the trigger on an original Junghans easier (mmm the Max Bills are such beauties,...)


I went through a similar thought process after I fell in love with the Junghans Meister Handwinder in blue. Really admire the clean, un-cluttered style, but was unsure whether I could live with the simplicity.
It is a watch I'm sure I would have lost a couple of pennies on had I needed to move it on, so the Blue Bambino (as a test subject) fitted the bill quite well.

I have had it around 4 months ... so far so good and at the moment, I am more than happy to stick with the Bambino for the forseeable future.
Granted the rotor can be a little noisy if you stop and listen to it in a very quiet environment, but I don't hear it in normal out-and-about wear.
Size-wise, it is reaching the top end of what I find comfortable on my skinny 6.5" wrists, but I think I get away with it because of the relatively short lug-lug length.
The short hands or white date wheel haven't bothered me at all (upto now) and I can live without hand winding/hacking for the price!

I've tried to recreate the Meister colour scheme on mine put putting a tan'ish strap on it and I personally think it looks far better for it.

I would definitely recommend the Bambino 3rd gen as a taster to the Bauhaus style. You never know, it may even satisfy your hunger for the Max Bill! ;-)


----------



## no-fi

legaser said:


> Despite its little forgivable flaws and limitations (loud rotor, short hands, white date wheel on dark dials, no hacking), the Bambino 3rd gen is a watch almost anyone can afford.





StrappedUp said:


> Size-wise, it is reaching the top end of what I find comfortable on my skinny 6.5" wrists, but I think I get away with it because of the relatively short lug-lug length.
> The short hands or white date wheel haven't bothered me at all (upto now) and I can live without hand winding/hacking for the price!


The flaws definitely are forgivable. The white date wheel doesn't bother me at all - it actually works on such a simple design by providing contrast. You wouldn't get quite the same effect if the date window was the same colour as the dial. And the hands, while short, actually work better in real life than the pics would suggest. I've never had an issue telling the time and I think their short length is a deliberate design element, so as not to clutter the dial.

I too have a 6.5 inch wrist and the Bambino is towards my upper end. But I'm surprised at just how well what to me is an 'oversized' dress watch actually works pretty well.

I you're still tossing up, I'd say do it. For the price, you can't go wrong.


----------



## whitehare

Love my Grey Bambino. Put it on an 18-22mm speidel expandable. Fits perfectly and love the retro look.


----------



## Elho

I'm looking to buy the Orient bambino V3 blue version but It seems to be sold out at creationwatches. Are there any other sites I can use to buy it? Live in europe ... Thanks!


----------



## MadMrB

Elho said:


> I'm looking to buy the Orient bambino V3 blue version but It seems to be sold out at creationwatches. Are there any other sites I can use to buy it? Live in europe ... Thanks!


New Cam in Italy, they also sell on Amazon but only have 2 left in stock. I have purchased a couple of watches from them with no issues.


----------



## Elho

MadMrB said:


> New Cam in Italy, they also sell on Amazon but only have 2 left in stock. I have purchased a couple of watches from them with no issues.


Thanks!!!

The blue version is on its way  Now find a descent strap to match it!!


----------



## skipwilliams

Great styling. Love the vintage look


----------



## MadMrB

Elho said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> The blue version is on its way  Now find a descent strap to match it!!


Congratulations  - You'll have to post some pictures when it arrives...


----------



## Rex3

I'd appreciate any way you could help enable me to join the Bambino club if you'd talk up water resistance (the quality, not the dial lettering ) and low light visibility. 

I know not every watch needs to be ready to swim, at night, but old reservations are hard to shake. 

Has anyone dunked or flooded a Bambino? Do you miss the lume?
Thanks

Edited to correct autocorrect's assumption I was asking about case flossing instead of flooding.


----------



## ffeingol

I don't care about the water resistance (I have dive watches for that) but I do wish it had some lume. Now that it's getting to be fall here (and it's dark early) it's hard to read in the dark. Most of the time that is dog walks and I have a flashlight along, so it's not as big of a deal. Lume is also slightly less of an issue now days as we all carry cellphones and they are easy to read in the dark.


----------



## spacemanvt

Going to buy one of these but have been debating between the blue and white dials... I am going to be using this for dressier functions mostly and have almost all black dial watches.. as you can see in my sig... (except the citizen blue angels)

I like the blue dial more from first glance but am thinking the white dial might be nicer for dressier occasions... any thoughts?


----------



## Elho

I also hesitated about the white dial version but my wife thinks the white one reminds her too much about her grandpa. She thinks the blue version is more for 'younger people'. I'm 30. I went for the blue version but i must say that I find the white one still very very stylish... Urgh!

what about the grey version? I think that one is beautiful too!!


----------



## norsairius

Elho said:


> I also hesitated about the white dial version but my wife thinks the white one reminds her too much about her grandpa. She thinks the blue version is more for 'younger people'. I'm 30. I went for the blue version but i must say that I find the white one still very very stylish... Urgh!
> 
> what about the grey version? I think that one is beautiful too!!


For what it's worth, If I had to pick one, I'd go with blue... and I did once. I stupidly sold that watch though because I thought I didn't need it... and I don't... but I still want it...

If not blue, I think the grey looks awesome based on pics I've seen here! White would be neat too, but I personally think grey and blue look better.

Really, you can't go wrong with any of them though!


----------



## cabfrank

Agreed, with all of that.


----------



## spacemanvt

I chewed on it for awhile and decided to get the Blue bambino over the white. 
Huckberry is currently having a sale (in all colors) and I was able to get it for $89 bucks shipped.
https://huckberry.com/store/orient-usa/category/p/26878-bambino-v3

The way to get it down to that price is:
- the sale price is $124
- coupon code DAPPERED20 (for new members only) for 20% off your first purchase
- Use a referral code to get a $10 credit on your first purchase, here is mine: ( http://fbuy.me/c1RvA )
Total Price: $89

Great deal, Hope this helps somebody! 
If I am not allowed to put a referral link then let me know, thanks!


----------



## cabfrank

Ridiculously stupid great deal for that watch! Thanks for posting, I think, because now I have to go check Paypal funds...


----------



## Elho

Hm i've missed that deal. I've payed a bit more but still worth every euro ;-)

Mine finally came in today:



















In great company with my Techné 363.1 Harrier pvd.
The bambino fits better with more formal occasions. Really love the blue sunburst dial!

The strap is okay... But i've seen nicer straps on the bambino!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins

Is that Huckberry deal still going? I might have to get one at that price.

I like that steel expando strap someone posted. Do you think blue, grey or white would work best for a daily wearer? I'm worried blue might be a bit too flashy for me.


----------



## hairy

I ordered one a few days ago, the dappered 20% code didnt work, but HBHELLO85XK did. It says it expired on halloween, but mine still went through at the 89$ price. I also signed up with the wife's email to get the 20$ referral credit on her account


----------



## jcar79

Anyone use a 20mm leather strap in lieu of a 21mm? If so, can you share a pic? Thanks!


----------



## KJRye

jcar79 said:


> Anyone use a 20mm leather strap in lieu of a 21mm? If so, can you share a pic? Thanks!


Not leather, but here's a shot of a cheap 20mm mesh strap on my 2nd gen, just picked it up to see how I liked the look of the mesh.

It personally doesn't bother me a great deal. Do I prefer 21mm straps? Yes. Is 20mm unwearable? Not at all. I notice the gap when I look for it, but not so much when I'm just glancing at my wrist throughout the day.


----------



## cabfrank

It looks nice on the mesh. I would go for 22 instead of 20 with leather.


----------



## 1434

I've got a 2nd Gen white dial. Once someone pointed out the short hands on the 3rd Gen, I just couldn't unsee it, and they bugged me. Great watch though. I'm eventually going to add a black croc strap to go with my brown croc, for variety.


----------



## akidnamedjeff

Regardless of how it feels, it is a pretty good looking strap. What an amazing bang for your buck though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## splinternz

So tempted to get it in blue as well, have been for a while! Holding myself off for a while though  maybe in the new year. Those pics are great, Elho.


----------



## solchitlins

I'm asking my wife to get me one fir xmas  
Is $130 the going price?

GREY OR WHITE???
I can't decide. I think white would be the most versatile but I have a silverish dialed seiko dress chrono and the brown strap that comes on the white one would have to be replaced, where the Grey's strap looks ok.


----------



## gerrit75

whitehare said:


> Love my Grey Bambino. Put it on an 18-22mm speidel expandable. Fits perfectly and love the retro look.


I need one!!!


----------



## fly_us

I almost buy one for many times, but the Water Resist stopscme every times. Just don't know why Orient put it there.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Elho

You get used to it ;-)


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Dodomang777

Very beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jason042779

I think the "Water Resist" in cursive script is pretty attractive, actually...


----------



## Doc Strangelove

So apparently this watch jumped $100 in price through most outlets... at least the white one did. Has anyone been able to find the white Bambino v3 for the original price?


----------



## New_World

my preference is the gen2 bambinos, but noticed a lot of people dislike the gen2 vs other verisons.
weird.


----------



## dimkasta

New_World said:


> my preference is the gen2 bambinos, but noticed a lot of people dislike the gen2 vs other verisons.
> weird.


Dislike is a hard word, but it's probably the roman numerals that make it a bit less suitable for everyone. The other two versions are much more versatile and fit more different tastes and occasions


----------



## onitram

CristobalGordo said:


> This is my gray one on a NATO. I don't know if I'll keep it on that strap forever but it looks OK.


wow. I just bought a blue one, but seeing this picture, i may have to get a grey one to compliment down the line. Looks amazingly versatile. I liked the grey with the brown croc too, but this dressy and preppy/casual at the same time. Love it!


----------



## ffeingol

I wear my gray on a nato almost all the time. I don't like the stock leather strap and I think it dresses it down.


----------



## Skeleton-Key

handyman said:


> One question though - *anybody ever considered the bambino/capital as bauhaus watches*? I'm a proud owner of the 1st gen, thus owning two similar watches seems like a waste (as my quest to own various types of watches is yet to complete), so that puts me on the fence.
> 
> From the looks, the 1st gen has it all, the domed crystal, minimalist dial, slim profile. The only difference is the markings, where all 12 hour markers are 'glued' silver markers, whereas the 3rd gen were printed. (only the 3, 6, 9 & 12 are glued). So back to the question, is it a bauhaus or just mid-century looking watch? Should I get the 3rd gen for the sake of bauhaus look, or just settle with my 1st gen as it a bauhaus watch? Opinions are most welcomed!


I think that they were definitely trying to give it a Bauhaus look, and that's why I got one. There are a few things that would conflict with Bauhaus philosophy, such as the ornate Orient crest on the dial and crown and the cursive writing. I've seen some argue that the hands are too stylized to be Bauhaus, but they are (ironically) stylized in a way that is reminiscent of Bauhaus, and I actually think that the way that the hands differ in width as well as length is quite in keeping with the functional artistry of Bauhaus. Given that they're only $129, I'm willing to look past the minor details that would conflict with Bauhaus design, especially when one considers how expensive most other Bauhaus-inspired watches are.


----------



## Skeleton-Key

Doc Strangelove said:


> So apparently this watch jumped $100 in price through most outlets... at least the white one did. Has anyone been able to find the white Bambino v3 for the original price?


It's on Long Island Watch now. I guess they went out of stock and the scalpers started selling them for double the price. I don't know why they ran out (maybe it was to drive up demand?) but they're here again.


----------



## kplam

Trying my Blue Bambino on an also blue Perlon (22mm) from Watch Bandit.


----------



## spacemanvt

has anyone ever had any problem with the power reserve seeming to be very very low?
My bambino won't survive off my wrist for more than 8-10 hours... it constantly dies!


----------



## ViperGuy

I've been away from the Orient forum for a while. I happened to go to their site today to look and see if they have anything new. Wow. They've really added so many new models. I have a first gen Bambino and love it. I'm for sure buying one of these new third gen's. Love the blue one! 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## StagSH

FongSayYuk said:


> Put a bracelet on it.
> 
> Perhaps I need to find a smaller one. But so far it's not too bad I think
> 
> View attachment 4245898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245906


I really like the look of the blue dial with that bracelet! 
Where did you get this one?

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

I finally got my V3 Bambino. I could never decide between blue and grey, but I would up with blue. It looks absolutely fantastic, much better than in pictures. I love it! It runs fast, faster than any Orient I've had. Most I've had have been very good to unbelievably great in accuracy. This one is +18 consistently, which is faster than I can live with. I'm going to try to adjust it, and I sure hope I don't foul the mainspring.


----------



## Gynnild

My runs at average 2-4+ seconds every day, which is very impressive. I have measured it over 1 month.


----------



## phreeze2k1

Here's mine!


----------



## Elho

Hmm i really like that white version too!!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

I really think they all look great, and finally having one, I'm sure of it. Great is next on the wish list for me, but I don't think you can go wrong with any.


----------



## ktfsaw

Put this strap on mine after seeing some colour combinations here: http://wornandwound.com/2015/04/14/10-watches-blue/. Easily my favourite watch over the warmer months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zsolto

elconquistador said:


> Just got the blue one today. Great dial but the short hands are worse than I thought.
> Does anyone know the hand size? Would like to switch them out with a nice IWC style sword with lume and length.
> Just ordered two sets of hands from Otto Frei. Can't link to their pictures, but one is HAN-6591 (similar style with a luminous strip) and one more sword like HAN-7074. Both in Seiko size, which is what I believe will fit.
> 
> Will let you all know (or will sell a mangled watch soon)


Hi elconquistador, have you replaced the original hands after all? I was searching for your follow-up post on this but I found nothing. I would be really curious to see what you came up with. Thanks


----------



## elconquistador

Zsolto said:


> Hi elconquistador, have you replaced the original hands after all? I was searching for your follow-up post on this but I found nothing. I would be really curious to see what you came up with. Thanks


It was difficult to tell the hand length from Otto Freis site. Ended up getting 3/sets that were too short.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------

